
Show HN: DropClicks – A clear the screen game (PWA built with react) - danab
https://dropclicks.net/
======
danab
Hi all, thanks for trying the game! The goal is to clear the screen of squares
before the time runs out. If you think you are stuck you may use the buttons
at the bottom to rotate or scramble the puzzle. 12 levels in total, I'll let
you figure out the scoring mechanics. I would love to hear your high scores
(current high score I know of is my sister with 249,906).

Built with react, which was overall a nice experience. Repo is here
[https://github.com/danab/DropClicks/](https://github.com/danab/DropClicks/),
any code feedback would be lovely!

